# ISO TNT Waffles



## middie (Jun 22, 2008)

I need a recipe for basic waffles that doesn't use buttermilk since my son is lactose intolerant. I'm not sure if buttermilk will make him sick or not.
Thank guys !


----------



## kadesma (Jun 22, 2008)

middie said:


> I need a recipe for basic waffles that doesn't use buttermilk since my son is lactose intolerant. I'm not sure if buttermilk will make him sick or not.
> Thank guys !


Middie,
can he handle soy milk? I thought yuk about it but I tried it because the unsweetened one had only 4 grams of carbs for an 8oz. glass.made a chocolate coffee drink lik starbucks it was great..no sugar maybe 6 carbs i n all..Also there is a product out my m-i-l use to use that was called lactaid..have you tried that one?
kades


----------



## middie (Jun 22, 2008)

Never tried lactaid. He does drink soy-milk however Don and I don't care for it much.
Do you think it will affect the tatse of waffles ?


----------



## pdswife (Jun 22, 2008)

Middie, there are lactose free milk products out there now.  I buy them for paul all the time.


----------



## middie (Jun 22, 2008)

But will it make the waffles taste different ?
Btw has anybody got a recipe for me yet ?
Please ?


----------



## pdswife (Jun 22, 2008)

It tastes very much like regular milk Middie. So, it shouldn't change the taste.

I've never made waffles so... sorry no recipe.


----------



## middie (Jun 22, 2008)

Okay thank you anyway pds. Hopefully somebody will lol


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry I'm late! Busy weekend. 
I make Bisquick ones... you could use the soy milk instead of the reg milk I bet it'd be fine. 
We call 'em freakin' waffles in our house.....I'll have to tell you why another day. 

Belgian Waffles with Berry Cream from Betty Crocker

I don't make the berry cream in the recipe, and I add a TB or so of almond extract to the mix. Yummy. 
When's breakfast?


----------



## middie (Jun 22, 2008)

Great Suzi thank you !!! Btw breakie is tomorrow. You're more than welcome to come over. Pds you are too. Oh heck... everyone come on over !


----------



## pdswife (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Middie!!!  I'll be there in my fantasy dream life.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2008)

middie said:


> Never tried lactaid. He does drink soy-milk however Don and I don't care for it much.
> Do you think it will affect the tatse of waffles ?


Middie,
I'm so sorry I didn't get back to you..I see you got great help. Hope those waffles are wonderful
kades


----------

